# Red Apple



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

+ 





+






+






+






nuff said atm 

HW list :

 Maximus II Formula
Q9550
4x1GB Dominators
GTX-470
1KW CM RealPower
Hyper212 for now, water later


Parts to be ordered :

Aluminium sheets


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I know where this is going, and I like it. Sub'd.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

and this time i have the funds to do it, not like last time .....sigh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 28, 2010)

that apple in the center better be white with some seeds  J/K subbed


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

If you need any ideas or help dude, let me know. I may be a ocean away, but I'll be damned if I can't help out a fellow cruncher somehow.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 28, 2010)

Wait you didn't say anything.... 





















OOOOhhhhhh....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> that apple in the center better be white with some seeds  J/K subbed



hahaha there will be no Apple on this one, just like the awesome design on this case, but that logo has to die hard 



Radical_Edward said:


> If you need any ideas or help dude, let me know. I may be a ocean away, but I'll be damned if I can't help out a fellow cruncher somehow.



 will let you know if there is anything man 



AphexDreamer said:


> Wait you didn't say anything....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hah 

hopefully the case wont be damaged during shipping..

might have to go get it myself to make sure, got it really cheap 80$


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

Subscribed! Let's see what comes of this


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Subbed.


----------



## stefanels (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice project... i am a subscribed...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

thx guys, should get the case next week


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

paint it red with water cooling? amirite? lol .... sub'd out of curiosity


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

.....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

should of had a spoiler with black in it haha 

sounds like a great color combo ... cant wait to see some work on it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL!!

very nice spoilers now


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 29, 2010)

.....SUBSCRIBED


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 29, 2010)

Any plans to mod the case?  Mounting stratigies? Radiator/water layout?

Interesting build there FIH!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## aCid888* (Aug 29, 2010)

Black-water-window-red-case-apple-madness?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

did you own a mac before or just buy the tower?

Love the fact that mac parts are not good enough for a mac tower haha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

naaah im not that stupid to pay so much for........so little haha





aCid888* said:


> Black-water-window-red-case-apple-madness?



indeed it is


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naaah im not that stupid to pay so much for........so little haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good to hear 


was about to


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

now what could this be


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2010)

sweet ... wiring of the PSU is always a plus on looks 

Just wish I could get the 24pin connector off. for the life of me I have never been able to pop that thing off


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

Corsair HX models have been known to be extremely hard to sleeve

check out this guide http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202639

i know there is a lot of pages, but somewhere they explain how to get the connectors of the HX


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Corsair HX models have been known to be extremely hard to sleeve
> 
> check out this guide http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202639
> 
> i know there is a lot of pages, but somewhere they explain how to get the connectors of the HX



haha i tried looking ... then got sidetracked by MDPC's colorful sleeving and started wondering about sleeving my antec 1200


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 30, 2010)

pictures dont work for me


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> pictures dont work for me



which ones? they all work for ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> haha i tried looking ... then got sidetracked by MDPC's colorful sleeving and started wondering about sleeving my antec 1200



theres some insane sleeving jobs in there  

and i like that Nils support them and talks to people, that shows to me that it is more than just a business for him



AltecV1 said:


> pictures dont work for me



errrr fixed


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> theres some insane sleeving jobs in there
> 
> and i like that Nils support them and talks to people, that shows to me that it is more than just a business for him



yep very true ... semms like a standup kinda guy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

indeed

oh and that picture thing, the upload service had a breakdown, so used tpu instead


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 30, 2010)

they are fixed now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

just ordered the sleeving


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 31, 2010)

how much of it and what colors?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

just to start with, never sleeved before, and im not gonna sleeve all the cables, only some pci-e, a sata, 24pi, 8pin and some sata data


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 31, 2010)

if you still need an ssd I have an 120gb agility which is real marked down... just a friendly reminder and im willing to deal.

project looks really cool! I always like a solid apple case mod.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

ah well, sucks for me to be in denmark regarding hardware lol

and thank you


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 31, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> if you still need an ssd I have an 120gb agility which is real marked down... just a friendly reminder and im willing to deal.
> 
> project looks really cool! I always like a solid apple case mod.



i dont see an SSD in your FS list ... maybe I am just blind?



anyways ... their red sleeving looks great. Cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

its there, just not in the top 

and yes, it looks awesome, might have to borrow my buddys camera to get some decent photos


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

status

the following has been ordered/bought used

22" full HD w. VGA, DVI, HDMI 120$ new
Logitech Illuminated 
1TB Caviar Black
sleeving

used

80gig Intel SSD (black one)
Apple G5 case
dual rad, Black Ice Stealth

so in a few days, the stuff should arrive


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## DaveK (Aug 31, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to see how this goes


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 15 dead PowerMac G5s five feet from me. I'm too damn lazy to do anything with one though.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 31, 2010)

Yours or works'?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have 15 dead PowerMac G5s five feet from me. I'm too damn lazy to do anything with one though.



put them on ebay? or just fs?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have 15 dead PowerMac G5s five feet from me. I'm too damn lazy to do anything with one though.



ill pay shipping for one lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have 15 dead PowerMac G5s five feet from me. I'm too damn lazy to do anything with one though.



I'd take one just for the case. I need something to build in since I have cats and can't do a tech bench. Drop me a PM and we'll talk about it some more.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2010)

Subbed up.  

Looks to be very a promising and creative build.  There was a similar thread last fall you could search for for ideas.  If I remember right there was some issue mapping out the case wiring to get the power button to work correctly.

Good luck.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

thx 

if the power button doesnt work ill have to get another one, and replace it


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2010)

Found it.  There's a heap of info here.   [PLOG] Mac G5 --> PC Conversion


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

nice  thank you, will check it out later


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

now what do we have here ???
















 mmmmmmmh , the purple piece is a sample i got


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this ends up.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy miles of sleeving, Batman!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

there isnt as much as it might look lol XD

and thx guys


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Awwwww yeah


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 3, 2010)

I always had a thing for the design on the G5´s. Make it proud mate


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

p0Pe said:


> I always had a thing for the design on the G5´s. Make it proud mate



thank you man, this will go ALOT better than that crappy htpc mod i tried :shadedshu what a fail lol

i just sit here and watch that g5 lol, its such nice design

and damn, its HEAVY, the side panels are like 2mm or 3mm thick


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

wish i had a better camera lol


----------



## ERazer (Sep 4, 2010)

how the hell did i miss this! 

Sub!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

haha xP

still waiting for the PSU modding kit, so i can get the pins out of the atx and pci-e 

dont have any stables here, so kinda stuck


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 4, 2010)

Set the camera to iso 100, put it on 2 sec timer, and a solid surface. Make sure that you dont put light directly on the subject, but maybe use natural light from a window


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

will try that p0Pe , might get a 20D sunday, it "should" only need a new firmware to work again, but hey, 20€, so if it doesnt work im not gonna cry about it haha


----------



## Nickzy (Sep 4, 2010)

Definentaly Subbed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

thx Nickzy, nice to see you in here too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

screw spoilers, its annoying lol

okay, ive been thinking about turning the case around so it stan ds like a "normal" case, 






with the psu in the bottom

what do you guys think? it will give me much better mounting options for the psu

need proper tools 





and while im STILL waiting on the psu modding kit, i started on some sata, fans, and the front panel connector






still learning the whole sleeving thing, but i think its going pretty well so far


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2010)

The sleeving is looking good.  Do you have a heat gun, or are you using a lighter?

Also, I think turning the case on its side would take away from the Mac tower feel.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

just lighter, its good enough for the black stuff

gonna get a heatgun tomorrow

the case is gonna looke as it did before, its just the internals thats getting a 180 degree flip


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't wait to see how this turns out. Makes me want to grab up an old mac case and mod it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2010)

*Subbed*

If you need any help with modding ideas, throw me a pm.


----------



## Munki (Sep 5, 2010)

Sure would like to take a bite of this apple  ***************Subbbbbbbeeddddd*************


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the case is gonna looke as it did before, its just the internals thats getting a 180 degree flip



Gotcha.  That's a good idea


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have to ask my boss but I have a ton of old G5s laying around. I MIGHT be able to get you some spare parts if needed.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 5, 2010)

did you buy the PSU modding kit from MDPC as well? or somewhere else?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out. Makes me want to grab up an old mac case and mod it.



be prepared for some difficult work man, just disassembly :shadedshu takes forever, but its all screwed together, so thats a good thing 



JrRacinFan said:


> *Subbed*
> 
> If you need any help with modding ideas, throw me a pm.



i will bro 



Munki said:


> Sure would like to take a bite of this apple  ***************Subbbbbbbeeddddd*************



 not my apple  



TheMailMan78 said:


> I have to ask my boss but I have a ton of old G5s laying around. I MIGHT be able to get you some spare parts if needed.



that would be really nice man ,  allthough i fear for the shipping cost and wacko customs we have here :shadedshu



copenhagen69 said:


> did you buy the PSU modding kit from MDPC as well? or somewhere else?



yes bought the regular kit, and then some extra red sleeve, the small red and sata red, along with heatshrink in red too


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2010)

Good stuff! Can't stand the spoiler tags, but good work so far!


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just lighter, its good enough for the black stuff
> 
> gonna get a heatgun tomorrow



Nice work so far, love the red/black colour.

Instead of buying a heat-gun, just use a hair dryer instead, works just as well.Used one on all my sleeving jobs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

nah i decided to stop with them, takes too much time to put the tags on haha xP

so tomorrow i should start doing some cutting for the PSU, and it seems like i can run bothe the 8pin and 24pin under the MB, the standoffs are really high, like 15mm



oily_17 said:


> Nice work so far, love the red/black colour.
> 
> Instead of buying a heat-gun, just use a hair dryer instead, works just as well.Used one on all my sleeving jobs.



well, should go steal the GF's hairdryer then


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah saves on money, just dont burn it out by using it for hours on end, She might be mad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

she got like 3 or 4 of them, so unless i burn all of them up then i dont think she will complain haha


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 5, 2010)

lookin nice bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

thank you 

6pins sleeved

not the best, but im still learning

later im gonna try put the 24 pin, im only gonna do 6-8" of it, since the 24pin can be routed under the mb (15mm clearance)

and the same with the 8Pin

so thats what i need, oh yeah and a sata cable too


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn, this sounds cool!
A question, are you going to color the "Apple" logo? Was wondering how it would look like _if_ you were to cut it out instead, and place a thick acrylic plate with LED's in a red (or green) color.

Subscribed, feels like this is gonna be an awsome mod.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Damn, this sounds cool!
> A question, are you going to color the "Apple" logo? Was wondering how it would look like _if_ you were to cut it out instead, and place a thick acrylic plate with LED's in a red (or green) color.
> 
> Subscribed, feels like this is gonna be an awsome mod.



thanks man 

well the front panel is gonna have a big window in it, so thats a no go with the apple thing there

but maybe on the backpanel?

i might have to get other opinions on this, its a nice challenge though, might be interrested in doing it 

this is only for the 24 pin


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking awesome.  I've been wanting to mod up one of the old G5 cases myself.  May just use you for some motivation!

Subbed.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

looking real good so far!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 6, 2010)

w00t!

Sub'd!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks guys 

phew, kinda sweating atm, im removing the 24 pins from the connector, hoping all the papers with numbers stay on the wires lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

24 pin done


not the best, but im satisfied with it for now

but if i ever do another psu, i will sleeve extensions only, what a fucking hassle











yes that is my toe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 24 pin done
> 
> 
> not the best, but im satisfied with it for now
> ...



Next time just buy a Corsair. Thery are already sleeved. 

Anyway nice job man! 

Question: On the 24pin why didnt you use one large sleeve instead of a bunch of small ones?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

its just a matter of taste and what you like , i like the single sleeved cables, think it looks good and gives another touch to the build if you knpw what i mean? 
+ i wanted to try and sleeve a PSU, but yeah, dont think im gonna do it again though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

Done with psu, only need a sata power cable


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 7, 2010)

looking great so far!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you 

will see if i can get to that window cutting later or tomorrow

and then i need to pick up some acryllic and a small piece of aluminium


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 7, 2010)

sata and molex are the real bitch parts especially sata if you have them in a series like I do. mine still isnt done im dreading it. i had to make the wires custom length re attach the connectors sleave instal sleeve install sleeve install. im on step 2 its a task and kills your fingers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah im debating with myself if i really wanna do it, mines in series too, 

and i think the harddrives will be hidden anyway, so cant see the reason for it


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2010)

You could always do it later.  You'll always remember the areas you skimped on, it may bug you until you do it

Looks really nice.  I think I'll take your advice and just go for a sleeved extension.  Have you seen Peet's blue and white?  Multiple colors definately look awesome when they are all smoothed out and in pattern when the attach to the MB.  Keep at it


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking really nice, subscribed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> You could always do it later.  You'll always remember the areas you skimped on, it may bug you until you do it
> 
> Looks really nice.  I think I'll take your advice and just go for a sleeved extension.  Have you seen Peet's blue and white?  Multiple colors definately look awesome when they are all smoothed out and in pattern when the attach to the MB.  Keep at it



if the price isnt too crazy i would get it  

but yeah, if it bugs me i might get back at it, its a modular cable so it isnt too bad, doesnt have to take apart the psu again :shadedshu



[Ion] said:


> Looking really nice, subscribed!



thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

I love Mac mods.  I had a P3 in an old G4 case, but it was just a hack job and looked terrible.  This one shows serious potential though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Ion 







a little uneven 






but nothing that cant be fixed

and the psu works, was afraid i was gonna fry my rig when i fired it up haha xP






better now?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 8, 2010)

No! Can't believed you butchered that case! Everything was going so well until now  Unsubscribed before I call the aesthetics police


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 8, 2010)

nice sleeving now that i see  it hooked up 

window ... I like but I hoping for an apple window


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not to sure about the window. However as an artist I never judge something until the creator is done! Keep going man!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 8, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> No! Can't believed you butchered that case! Everything was going so well until now  Unsubscribed before I call the aesthetics police



hahhahahahahaa 



copenhagen69 said:


> nice sleeving now that i see  it hooked up
> 
> window ... I like but I hoping for an apple window



thank you, and no.....no apple window here 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not to sure about the window. However as an artist I never judge something until the creator is done! Keep going man!



im not really sure either, i have to use the file a little more, still missing a few spots, but all that tomorrow, im wasted now


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks very nice so far


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im wasted now



Ya, Man!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 9, 2010)

just an idea Don but maybe get some rubber and make a a square gasket with rounded edges to sandwich the Window so even if things are not perfectly square you can give the illusion of it being so and it should help with rattle and other noises not mention will look better then say a window attached to plain metal


----------



## KieX (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ this.

If you get the window looking nice you would have improved the overall look. 

Looking great so far. Awaiting next update!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks KieX 

i will get on the window later tonight

today ive been sanding and filling some small holes, where case feets were, and some other small holes, and a rather big one i had to cut some metal for it







filled the usb and fireware + audio since the cables were fucked, so only the powerbutton will work





and there was/is a piece of the alu that is bend, so trying to fix that


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 9, 2010)

awesome. keep it up


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 9, 2010)

Before


Spoiler











After


Spoiler


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





that after pic scared the crap out me


----------



## DaveK (Sep 9, 2010)

Ahhh I'm blind lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## MaximusExtreme (Sep 10, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ahhahahahahahahahahahaahahahahah can't stop laughing ahahahahhahaahh


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

you guys shadedshu


oh well

this is crap , as in buttfucked






look how uneven that shit is  

fuck that, i will find a laser cutter and get it fixed up, 

yes i know i could just cover it with some rubber thing, but i would still know it was there :shadedshu

and i did some test fitting, i need a proper MB tray, the one in it now is S-H-I-T , it isnt even a tray, onle I/O area with PCI slots

so i need to find a alu tray somewhere, any ideas?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 11, 2010)

something like ...

http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-modular-removable-motherboard-tray-p-56.html


?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

yup......only thing is that it will end up costing 100$ at least when it clears the customs here


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 11, 2010)

If you draw a perfectly squared box just outside the window lines, using the stretches of it that are straight for part of the box lines, you can use a dremel to slowly trim away the curved parts.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2010)

Clamp a straight piece of wood to the panel, and run your jigger next to it.  Works like a champ.  Just measure the offset of the base of the jigsaw to the blade, and clamp your straight edge there.  A level works great for a straight edge.

EDIT:  Lots of folks, for some reason or another, use Lian Li trays for their aftermarket modding.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you draw a perfectly squared box just outside the window lines, using the stretches of it that are straight for part of the box lines, you can use a dremel to slowly trim away the curved parts.





MT Alex said:


> Clamp a straight piece of wood to the panel, and run your jigger next to it.  Works like a champ.  Just measure the offset of the base of the jigsaw to the blade, and clamp your straight edge there.  A level works great for a straight edge.
> 
> EDIT:  Lots of folks, for some reason or another, use Lian Li trays for their aftermarket modding.



thank you for your ideas guys

but here's the thing

on the back of the side panel there is a "frame" for the locking mechanism holes, and i need to keep the window inside that area, so if i start cutting more and fuck that up too, then there isnt really too much room left for me to fix the shit 

that is the reason for the laser cutting

but first im gonna try and get some of that rubber thing to cover the edge, if it looks good ill let it be as it is for now, and if it looks bad ill get it laser cutted next month

yep the Lian-Li trays is the ones im looking at, but ffs i have ny country, you cant get parts like that here, thats too special so no shop has those things

do you guys know any EU shops that sells them?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 11, 2010)

yea all u really need to do is get a rubber gasket thats fits the hole then but the window in measure for the holes etc to anchor it then use another rubber gasket on top then anchor the window down


example... photoshop pic coming soon.....

screw that ill do it in 3d cause im just that bad ass
















basically with proper modding and some rubber u create a nice square gasket that goes under the window then use another gasket on top then attach it to the side panel this way it looks neat and clean and the rubber will make a nice seal that dosent amplify sound or rattle


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 11, 2010)

So is this where that solid state drive that will be in your possession very shortly is going to be housed?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea all u really need to do is get a rubber gasket thats fits the hole then but the window in measure for the holes etc to anchor it then use another rubber gasket on top then anchor the window down
> 
> 
> example... photoshop pic coming soon.....
> ...



 thank you for that 

i see what you mean, will see what i can do about that, looks like an excellent idea






A Cheese Danish said:


> So is this where that solid state drive that will be in your possession very shortly is going to be housed?



nah, i already have a 80gig intel drive, so your (mine) ssd will go somewhere else, or i might trade it for some water cooling parts 

i got one of these for free 






so what im thinking is this:
paint the chrome plate black or red, and then make a acryllic plate to put on top of it , and paint that, to cover all those other holes that i dont need

what do you guys think about that?


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

Paint it red.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 15, 2010)

some JB weld will or bondo will fill those un needed holes nicely. I would say file your window hole down nice and good and as square as possible then do the gasket idea. but i would set a rubber gasket then the window, use some rivets 2 on eack straight line, then the next gasket. it will hold damn good and with the 2nd gasket it will cover all the rivets. or you can skip the first gasket just rivet the window to the side panel then lay the outside gasket to cover any imperfections along the edges.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 15, 2010)

The Apogee is such an under qualified block for what you are cooling. Seriously buy a better block your temps will be almost 10C cooler assuming no rad bottleneck.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Paint it red.



thats what im thinking too 



overclocking101 said:


> some JB weld will or bondo will fill those un needed holes nicely. I would say file your window hole down nice and good and as square as possible then do the gasket idea. but i would set a rubber gasket then the window, use some rivets 2 on eack straight line, then the next gasket. it will hold damn good and with the 2nd gasket it will cover all the rivets. or you can skip the first gasket just rivet the window to the side panel then lay the outside gasket to cover any imperfections along the edges.



well the fact is that im a moron at these things, so not even 100 hours of filing will save my ass lol

i must check how much it will cost to get laser cutted first, im not sure if i like the looks of that windows sticking 1cm out from the sidepanel, id rather have it inside, if you know what i mean?





SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> The Apogee is such an under qualified block for what you are cooling. Seriously buy a better block your temps will be almost 10C cooler assuming no rad bottleneck.



that sucks then

what will you recommend?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 15, 2010)

well if you need to save money get an EK supreme LT, if you can spend a little more the Apogee XT or the EK supreme HF are the performance kings.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

ill put up a wtb thread on the local forums here, and see what shows up then 

how about the heatkiller 3.0?


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 16, 2010)

well if you just do one bit of rubber it will barely stickout. almost every window sticks out a bit. just take a tape measure and t square and measure out the uneaven part (its really not that bad for first try my first was wy worse) and use a JIG SAW not a dremel. jig saw will cut much straighter easier and faster, then take some deent sand paper and smooth it out you'll be good to go, and save $100 that you woulda spent at laser cutters.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a Heatkiller 3.0 and am very happy with the performance.  There are a couple blocks that beat it now, but it was top-of-the-line when I got it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well if you just do one bit of rubber it will barely stickout. almost every window sticks out a bit. just take a tape measure and t square and measure out the uneaven part (its really not that bad for first try my first was wy worse) and use a JIG SAW not a dremel. jig saw will cut much straighter easier and faster, then take some deent sand paper and smooth it out you'll be good to go, and save $100 that you woulda spent at laser cutters.



will try that , thank you.

but i dont want my window on the outside, i want it on the inside, therefor i want the straight edges and so on, and im a dumbass when it comes to this modding thing, 

gonna take a picture of the sidepanel later to explain why i really cant cut too much on it 



t_ski said:


> I have a Heatkiller 3.0 and am very happy with the performance.  There are a couple blocks that beat it now, but it was top-of-the-line when I got it.



well i should be able to get a cheap used one, and then paint the top piece black and red like i saw in another log here

btw, the sunbeam psu kit cam today, that only too 3, yes THREE fucking weeks to get here, im kinda pissed at caseking.de for the lack of response on mails, they havent answered anyone of them(3)

so i cannot recommend that place for anyone


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have those ... let me know how easy it is for you to get eh 24 pins off ... I could not do it with those :/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

just tried on a old one i had laying here

it works perfect, 

but i think its because you have the HX model from corsair, its notorious for being a pain in the ass to mod


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just tried on a old one i had laying here
> 
> it works perfect,
> 
> but i think its because you have the HX model from corsair, its notorious for being a pain in the ass to mod



very true lol ... I will try and find an old PSU and test it out on it. 

which one did you use for the 24 pin? the double pronged one?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah the double thingie

just make sure the pins go on each side on the metal, 

this is better to show you


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for the pic ... and then just  a nice shove and they pop right out?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

no you have to pull hard to get a pin out, dont push the tool too hard, push gently but still pretty firm, and when it doesnt get further you pull the cables out, you need a good amount of force to pull it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no you have to pull hard to get a pin out, dont push the tool too hard, push gently but still pretty firm, and when it doesnt get further you pull the cables out, you need a good amount of force to pull it



hmmmmm ok I think i was going at it all wrong lol 

thanks again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

as long as you didnt break anything then its just learning by doing lol 

np, glad to help


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 17, 2010)

also try to bend the 2 pins apart a bit it helps keep them plush against the sides instead of getting a pin on one side and other in the middle of th plug. my corsair unit was insanely hard but i got it, took a long time. you will hit a point where you think you have the tool all the way in but you need to push a little further coraisr pins have stronger metal than most others and the notchs dont like to push in. also another trick, when you get the tool all the way in push the wore up into it then pull out you'll feel it pop and it should come out easy as pie.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 25, 2010)

not really an update, more of a question

what do you guys think of this

this hole (optical drive which i dont use) , will be covered






like this







so what im thinking is this

add some red led's in the acryllic so illuminate the area, or just make a plate for the whole front on the inside and illuminate that, (will be matte finish) if you understand


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2010)

Imo, pull the whole front , remove the mesh and re-mesh ,paiinted red.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not really an update, more of a question
> 
> what do you guys think of this
> 
> ...



depending on how much the rest of the casing is going to be red? then I'd consider using white LED's instead, but if there isn't too much red going on elsewhere then I'd definitely go for the red like you suggested


----------



## KieX (Sep 25, 2010)

What about finding somewhere that will emboss your name or the rig's name onto an aluminium plate to cover it? Could even leave a small space to illuminate with led's.

But that all depends on how much it costs and if it's locally available to you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn don, you are supposed to tell me when you have a new project log up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Imo, pull the whole front , remove the mesh and re-mesh ,paiinted red.



you do know that the front is a part of the case right? its almost half the case lol XD



Tech2 said:


> depending on how much the rest of the casing is going to be red? then I'd consider using white LED's instead, but if there isn't too much red going on elsewhere then I'd definitely go for the red like you suggested



the whole case will be metallic red on the outside, and black on the inside

so maybe some white would do the trick yeah 



KieX said:


> What about finding somewhere that will emboss your name or the rig's name onto an aluminium plate to cover it? Could even leave a small space to illuminate with led's.
> 
> But that all depends on how much it costs and if it's locally available to you



thats actually a nice idea, maybe even make the hole bigger and add a display in it? 



Chicken Patty said:


> Damn don, you are supposed to tell me when you have a new project log up!



hahahaha if figured you would jump in one day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahaha if figured you would jump in one day



Yeah, six pages later.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

meh  never too late  not much has happened anyway


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)

Question guys


do you think i should do this 

Metallic red on the outside and black inside

OR Black outside and red on the inside?

or a 3rd color.

yes im thinking about doing another color, but idk which one it should be yet 

gimme ya suggestions.

thanks

then there is this :

it is NOT me who has made that crap







it was like that when i bought it, and i had no idea it was like that

so what im thinking is to get this and put that in the case instead.

what do you guys think?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 27, 2010)

black always seems to be on the inside ... I say red on inside


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

yup id go red inside black maybe silver accents on the outside  

and yea the lian li trays are popular but looks like you bit off a bit more then expected this time around


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> black always seems to be on the inside ... I say red on inside



thats what im thinking aswell, will also be cheaper that way lol 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup id go red inside black maybe silver accents on the outside
> 
> and yea the lian li trays are popular but looks like you bit off a bit more then expected this time around



silver accents...like on the edges of the metal and such?

im not sure what you mean by that last one

ooops


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.hardwaresphere.com/wp-co...k-asgard-ii-mid-tower-pc-cases-inner-view.jpg

like that but Red interior black exterior with some light silver trim in essence like the orange above


----------



## KieX (Sep 28, 2010)

You know you want it to look like this:






But with the bare metal lian-li aluminium tray to give more contrast


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

KieX you smartass hahahahahah

but yes, its gonna be something similar

so this is what im thinking

MB tray :red
I/O panel :black with red pci brackets and screws
PSU casing : red
Radiator :red
and red tubing


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dude you are modding a Mac too! (a bit newer than my one though)

I think you should use red tubing. The other colours you chose are good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah and a bit bigger lol 

yeah i think i will go with the red tubing, if i can find some that has a good color, needs to very red, if you understand

think i will get this CPU block






then maybe paint the silver area red, but dunno,


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> You know you want it to look like this:
> 
> http://forums.vr-zone.com/photopost/data/538/FT02R-3-4-3.JPG
> 
> But with the bare metal lian-li aluminium tray to give more contrast



is this a custom case or do they actually sell this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

they do sell those, limited edition afaik


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah and a bit bigger lol
> 
> yeah i think i will go with the red tubing, if i can find some that has a good color, needs to very red, if you understand
> 
> ...



I've seen one painted like that before, looks amazing.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 29, 2010)

this project build makes me wanna mod my empty dell xps 710 case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've seen one painted like that before, looks amazing.




was Jellyrole right? yeah that looked awesome, too bad he isnt here anymore :shadedshu


ERazer said:


> this project build makes me wanna mod my empty dell xps 710 case
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/case.jpg



XPS cases look badass imo, thats a case i would like to have too, might be my next one, a totally polished silver case, that would be awesome, but a fingerprint collector lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah and a bit bigger lol
> 
> yeah i think i will go with the red tubing, if i can find some that has a good color, needs to very red, if you understand
> 
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> was Jellyrole right? yeah that looked awesome, too bad he isnt here anymore :shadedshu
> 
> 
> XPS cases look badass imo, thats a case i would like to have too, might be my next one, a totally polished silver case, that would be awesome, but a fingerprint collector lol


hmm could have been, I think I saw it over at XS a while back though.  Been a while so I don't remember to well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *I don't remember to well*.




all a part of getting old


----------



## KieX (Sep 30, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is this a custom case or do they actually sell this?



They sell it, Silverstone FT02B-WRI. Limited edition though as TheDon said. (I have no.430 )



(FIH) The Don said:


> KieX you smartass hahahahahah
> 
> but yes, its gonna be something similar
> 
> ...



Looks like it will be a good color combo. How long for the custom tray to arrive?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 7, 2010)

the custom tray will wait a bit, im gonna take my time with this mod, and also, i buy things in random order  meaning not always the most important stuff first lol

but now, look what we have here, this will go better with the theme


----------



## KieX (Oct 7, 2010)

Niiiice


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2010)

Good God that's a sweet looking board.  You could flip it over and feed a family of four on the back.  Big one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2010)

That's one of the best boards ever


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2010)

boards boards^ i think someone wasnt payin attention when typing on there iphone lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow... i totally just finished your build and never knew it. never saw this thread before today. funny i even used the same mobo. 

did you ever finish yours?

here is mine...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161125


----------

